

1 in 5 undergrads is constantly stressed - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23693229/

======
brooksbp
I agree with this article. I find that it's hard to manage college courses, a
part-time (~10hrs/wk) job, stay active (weight lifting), a social life, and
staying up to date with tech and hacking on my own side projects. It's
ridiculously hard to stay in a good mental state of mind while trying to
balance it all let alone judge whether you have too much on your plate.

And to be completely honest it is tempting and helpful to sometimes turn to
drugs. I find myself taking sleeping pills because I can't sleep at night.
Adderoll to stay focused and be productive and maryjane to relax on my
freetime. I know this all can be fixed with proper lifestyle... but it's
nearly impossible to dig out of said hole...

------
Xichekolas
... and the other 4 were too busy to answer.

------
edw519
I don't get it.

My time in college was the easiest time in my life. I carried a full course
load, did extra activites (math club, sports, fraternity), and worked part
time (full time during breaks). We were independent for the first time,
partied, made friends for life, ran a small business, oh, and even went to
class. I graduated, got a job, and paid my bills.

Stressed in college? Wait until you have to be at work on time every day, put
up with who knows what at work, pay your bills, pay your mortgage, get along
with your spouse, spend time with your kids, take care of your health, and
smile the whole time. Did I mention going to work and paying your bills? Oh
yea.

I'd like to have empathy for those with hardships, but this just doesn't
compute for me. Why not just do what you're supposed to do in college: grow up
and get on with it.

~~~
nostrademons
Stress is really a function of whether you care about the outcome, not how
much work it is. In my first full-time job, I didn't give a damn about whether
the company failed or succeeded since I was gone in a year anyway, and it was
one of the least stressful periods of my life. When I first went to college, I
figured I'd coast and forget about grades, and had a blast. When I started
flunking out and I realized I didn't want to throw away 4 years without a
degree, it got stressful. When it became virtually certain that I'd flunk out,
my stress level just evaporated, despite the fact that I was working harder
than ever (I ended up getting that degree after all). Then my second full-time
job was very stressful because I actually cared how the company did and yet
big factors in the outcome were outside of my control.

